# Image Datei erzeugen



## Schnacki (26. August 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich unter Linux 2 bin-Datein in eine Image Datei kopieren?


----------



## jojomp (30. August 2007)

Hallo Schnacki,

wenn du Image-Dateien erzeugen bzw. brennen willst, dann schau dir doch mal K3b an.

Gruß jojomp


----------

